# HELP: Cydectin Overdose



## lovingoats (Dec 24, 2011)

I accidentally gave my goats too much Cydectin. I didn't realize how strong the
Cattle kind was compared to the sheep. Cattle is 5mg where sheep is 1mg
Moxidectin and I gave the cattle at 1 ML per 11 Pounds of body weight just like
the sheep dosage. Is there anything I can do? I did this about 1 1/2 hours ago
and no one seems sick yet. All 3 does have been bred with one due March 7, one
May 2 and one May 25th. I gave them pepto, tried getting some activated
charcoal in them with minimal success. They are eating alot of their baking
soda which I leave out free choice. I added some karo syrup to their water
thinking if they drink more fluids it may help get it out of their system. I
just don't know what else to do.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Vitamin c and activated charcoal are both good for neutralizing poisons. I don't know the nature of cydectin, so I don't know if they'd work. Prayers that your goats are okay.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.jackmauldin.com/worming_research.htm

Found this link , it does say that the sheep drench should be doubled when used in goats, however I've read elswhere that it's unknown wether or not it's a safe wormer for pregnant does. Pepto should not have been given... if you want to clear possible toxins, activated charcoal and milk of magnesia should be used...pepto coats the gut but prevents normal evacuation of contents.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.... ray: :hug:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I hope you goats are OK today. How are they acting now?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just saw this. How are they doing?
For future reference Clydectin is not found safe during pregnancy.


----------



## lovingoats (Dec 24, 2011)

They seem to be fine as of now. I am just hoping it doesn't cause my doe that is due in 6 weeks to abort. If it is going to cause her to abort how long do you think it could take? I am wondering how long I will have to worry about this. Thanks


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my...hope these girls are gonna be ok...please keep us posted.

And I also agree with Logan...this wormer should not be used in pregnant does. But keep up what your doing and keep an eye on them and hopefully all will be well.

I also want to point out that this is a "last resort wormer product" to use and ONLY if nothing else is working...there are no new worm meds coming out on the market any time soon so I would only use this as a last resort when other wormers don't work. Any worms that survive it past this wormer become the "Super Worm" and can lead to much trouble in the herd.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

lovingoats said:


> They seem to be fine as of now. I am just hoping it doesn't cause my doe that is due in 6 weeks to abort. If it is going to cause her to abort how long do you think it could take? I am wondering how long I will have to worry about this. Thanks


I'd be doing a lot less worrying today than I was yesterday.
There are some people that worm pregnant does with Cydectin.
It may not be found safe, but that doesn't necessarily mean it has
been found dangerous either. I know this is a heated subject around
here and I don't want to step on anybodies toes, I was just attempting
to help Lovingoats feel better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross...you are right, any sign that they would be sick would have shown up before now..because the metabolism is so high, thats why we need to dose oral meds a bit higher, if they were going to have any fatal consequences you would have noticed...just be sure that they are eating and drinking normally. As far as your pregger doe aborting, what I've seen on the warnings is that the injection shouldn't be given to breeding age cattle or calves under 8 weeks....the oral sheep drench just says not to give to babies under 4 months and the pour on for cattle just warns against using it on veal. I'm not saying either way wether it's safe for preggers or not but I would be watchful over her the next couple days and be checking for kid movement daily..if anything, it will put your mind at ease.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... and prayers are sent... :hug: ray:


----------



## TATN3712 (Dec 13, 2013)

*How did your goat babies do?*

How did your goat babies do?


----------

